# 100 Favorites: # 75



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Schubert: Piano Sonatas Nos. 19, D958 & 20, D959
Maurizio Pollini (DG)*










Pollini doesn't draw attention to himself. His playing is as transparent as pure water. It's hard to imagine Schubert's beautiful, happy, sad music any other way. It seems inevitable, just so.


----------

